# Snuggle-Puss explains ....



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Why cats are superior:

A dog will say, "Gee! You give me food, water, shelter and love -- you must be a god!"

A cat will say, "Gee! You give me food, water, shelter and love -- *I* must be a god!"

Felines have it all figured out!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol thats prety much it . I love cats, way more of a cat person than a dog person (though i do still love my dog).

Thats a beautifull cat, what type is it?


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

He's a flame-point (also known as apricot-point) Siamese. His eyes are turquoise blue. Unfortunately, he's now at the Rainbow Bridge, after living twelve years with me and enjoying the life of a king. Cut short by an eagle attack (we think). Snuggles was very, very spoiled, as it should be.

-- someonefishy


----------



## livefishcam (Nov 1, 2010)

Same here i love cats to bits and my cats love my fish lol

i have 2 british shorthair cats

British Blue Shorthair - Charlie 1 year old
British Cream Shorthair - Gizmo 5 months old

i even setup this website about my british blue lol. check out my cartoon script of the pair of them i created in photoshop - *Who ate all the pizza cartoon script image*

lol and it was me who ate all the pizza


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

this is a warning to all cat lover lol if you havnt read this its hillarious. i myself love cats to but dogs just as much.

Diary of a Dog - Diary of a Cat

EXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DIARY

Day number 180
8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
1:00 pm - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
5:00 PM - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
5:30 PM - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

Day number 181
8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
1:00 pm - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
5:00 PM - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
5:30 PM - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

Day number 182
8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!

EXCERPTS FROM A CAT'S DIARY

DAY 752 - My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant. 

DAY 761 - Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded, must try this at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair ... must try this on their bed. 

DAY 765 - Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was...Hmmm. Not working according to plan. 

DAY 768 - I am finally aware of how sadistic they are. For no good reason I was chosen for the water torture. This time however it included a burning foamy chemical called "shampoo." What sick minds could invent such a liquid. My only consolation is the piece of thumb still stuck between my teeth. 

DAY 771 - There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the foul odor of the glass tubes they call "beer". More importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to MY power of "allergies." Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage. 

DAY 774 - I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The bird on the other hand has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room his safety is assured. But I can wait, it is only a matter of time...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cats are also very smart because they are anti-zombie... as demonstrated by this picture of my cat trying to kill me on Halloween (I was a zombie)


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

livefishcam -- your cartoon is cute!

hx -- I'm on dial-up and my puter is balking at downloading your picture. It only downloads as far as the cat's ear, and stops. I don't know if it will eventually download the rest of it, but it hasn't thus far. I'll keep trying.

Perhaps if you could decrease its size it might come through all the way? Right now, it seems to be stuck.

Thanks, folks, for sharing.

-- someonefishy


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm seeing a little more of it, now. Guess it's just an exceedingly slow download. I'll wait .... someonefishy


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, it has been a good hour, and your photo only downloaded to the top of the cat's head, then did nothing further. Finally, my internet connection got dropped.

Is there some way you can repost this picture so it's smaller and won't overwhelm my pill of a computer or the cheap server? I would love to see all of it, if I can.

-- someonefishy


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

someonefishy said:


> Is there some way you can repost this picture so it's smaller and won't overwhelm my pill of a computer or the cheap server? I would love to see all of it, if I can.
> 
> -- someonefishy


There you go, I apologize. I didn't know the picture was so big :O


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

cough(dogs are better) cough


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Great pic, hX -- and a black cat, too! Thanks for shrinking it. Puter has been ornery, lately. -- someonefishy


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Here's a shot of my little black Casper ...


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, in case you haven't noticed, fishcrazy, cats are in the driver's seat, dogs are along for the ride. LOL! -- someonefishy


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Someonefishy, cute cats. 

Revo, that's funny I enjoyed reading it.

hXc, Your cat did look as if it wanted to kill you... Lol

And IMO I thinks dogs are better because I'm allergic to cats. And dogs are just so cute


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

FishMatt said:


> hXc, Your cat did look as if it wanted to kill you... Lol


I was *bother bother bothering* her. She hates it when I put her on her back and ruffle her stomach but I do it anyway because she's so cute when she gets mad ^_^


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

DOGS ARE BETTER!

(But cats are cool too. My uncle has one that his and purs at the same time if you pet her belly.)


----------

